# Art/Object Issues > Conservation >  Source for small quantities of chemicals

## T. Ashley McGrew

I don't normally post in this topic area much not being a conservator, but as a collections supervisor who has had to deal with hazardous waste disposal I can appreciate the advantage of being able to buy and keep solvents and reagents in shop and lab areas in small quantities. 
Just thought I would put in this link posted on another listserve here for reference

http://www.pfaltzandbauer.com/

and 

http://web1.chemservice.com/csiwebsi...earch?openpage

and 

http://www.museumservicescorporation.com/

----------

